# Flamingo 400 Looking for a "KING"



## Flamingo (Dec 30, 2009)

Well we have reached 59 entries with possibly 3-5 more entries
for our 2nd. annual Flamingo 400 Mile Race. The New Year is going to start with a Bang.We need a new King for 2010 and we aim to give
you one with the winner of the 400 Mile Race, Jan. 9, 2010.
A participant in this race, SFL 146 ( Thank You, Warren )
had motivated us to make the 400 Mile Race Bigger and Better with
as much competition as possible. The more competition the bigger the
Kings Crown. Congatulations to all that stepped up to make this race
a Race fit for a" KING ".


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Any pigeon that can get himself home is a KING LOl


----------



## Flamingo (Dec 30, 2009)

Most if not all will make it home. SFL 146 has quite a support group here. We will see if it helps his chances.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

One day I hope to have the birds that can handle races like that. Or at least that I'm confident can. You never know, I might have some out there right now that could, but I guess I'll never know


----------



## Flamingo (Dec 30, 2009)

Dont never under estimate your pigeons. If you do not fly in races you can always find someone that would fly some for you and then you would know.


----------



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

Flamingo said:


> Well we have reached 59 entries with possibly 3-5 more entries
> for our 2nd. annual Flamingo 400 Mile Race. The New Year is going to start with a Bang.We need a new King for 2010 and we aim to give
> you one with the winner of the 400 Mile Race, Jan. 9, 2010.
> A participant in this race, SFL 146 ( Thank You, Warren )
> ...



hi mr. flamingo. welcome to the group! just wonderin' do we get perch fee discount as a PT member for the 2010 Flamingo entries?...lol



kalapati
San Diego


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

While I'm not a racer, I am looking forward to the race and seeing who is crowned "KING!"

Of course, I *do* have a soft spot for Warren's *SFL 146*! 

Our best to all the entries and may they all make HOME!

Shi and Mr. Squeaks, former racing homing pigeon, retired


----------



## Flamingo (Dec 30, 2009)

kalapati said:


> hi mr. flamingo. welcome to the group! just wonderin' do we get perch fee discount as a PT member for the 2010 Flamingo entries?...lol
> 
> 
> kalapati
> San Diego


I wish I could. 6 for 5 is our best deal. We have a lot of partnerships to make it more affordable.Some breeders send only one or two pigeons and some are still here.


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

Flamingo, Do you have the early scoop on the 2010 race you want to share with us? We are seriously considering sending to your race this year. I have others and am looking to make our commitments early.
Ken


----------



## Flamingo (Dec 30, 2009)

whitesnmore said:


> Flamingo, Do you have the early scoop on the 2010 race you want to share with us? We are seriously considering sending to your race this year. I have others and am looking to make our commitments early.
> Ken


 The 2010 Race series at the Flamingo International Challenge
WILL be bigger and better than 2009. With the great support of Smith Family Lofts on PT helping to get the word out and a great communication forum VIA PT, Facebook, Youtube and our website www.flamingoic.com you will always be informed and every question will be answered honestly as painful as that may be (Warren nows this as a Fact). Bottom Line, Your birds are very important to us. We are very conciencense about the health of your pigeons, your needs and concerns as well as providing the fairest competition in the game, guaranteed. All you have to do is ask. Jim


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Flamingo said:


> Well we have reached 59 entries with possibly 3-5 more entries
> for our 2nd. annual Flamingo 400 Mile Race. The New Year is going to start with a Bang.We need a new King for 2010 and we aim to give
> you one with the winner of the 400 Mile Race, Jan. 9, 2010.
> A participant in this race, SFL 146 ( Thank You, Warren )
> ...


Good to see a new addition to this racing pigeon section. and one that can add light to the compeitive level of racing.. No matter which Bird / loft wins the race It should be a race that tests the birds And brings credit to the breeder. And much thanks to you and the group for putting on the race which not only is work but testing ground for future top level birds and lofts.


----------



## Flamingo (Dec 30, 2009)

re lee said:


> Good to see a new addition to this racing pigeon section. and one that can add light to the compeitive level of racing.. No matter which Bird / loft wins the race It should be a race that tests the birds And brings credit to the breeder. And much thanks to you and the group for putting on the race which not only is work but testing ground for future top level birds and lofts.


Our Goal is to be the Best.I am pretty new at the pigeon game(5yrs.) and am learning more every day.


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

I think the addition of the 400 miler is great. I wish we had one here in our club. I love the long, hard ones and this is what I strive for. With this race you guys really are testing the birds to the fullest and I am also thinking if I can come up with the money next year I will send some there for your race. I don't know why anyone would not participate in this race. I think the 400 is going to become more popular and I think it is something we will start to see alot of in the one loft races in the future. You guys have the option to not race if the day has a real bad head wind right? So, the longer races almost always have no wind or a tail? The birds should be able to do this distance without a problem and help to test the birds a little. Here this year at one of our 350 yb races the birds were realeased with a 30 mph head wind. This wind was right on their nose. We had 2 day birds on the short end, 50-60 miles shorter than me right before dark. My first bird that was in the top ten was at 11 am the next day. It was the first on the long end, I stocked that bird that day. I think this is a great bird and would fly a 400 with no wind or a tail with no problem. So, the idea of not sending birds to your 400 is just crazy to me. When do you start taking birds for next year races?


----------



## Flamingo (Dec 30, 2009)

ohiogsp said:


> I think the addition of the 400 miler is great. I wish we had one here in our club. I love the long, hard ones and this is what I strive for. With this race you guys really are testing the birds to the fullest and I am also thinking if I can come up with the money next year I will send some there for your race. I don't know why anyone would not participate in this race. I think the 400 is going to become more popular and I think it is something we will start to see alot of in the one loft races in the future. You guys have the option to not race if the day has a real bad head wind right? So, the longer races almost always have no wind or a tail? The birds should be able to do this distance without a problem and help to test the birds a little. Here this year at one of our 350 yb races the birds were realeased with a 30 mph head wind. This wind was right on their nose. We had 2 day birds on the short end, 50-60 miles shorter than me right before dark. My first bird that was in the top ten was at 11 am the next day. It was the first on the long end, I stocked that bird that day. I think this is a great bird and would fly a 400 with no wind or a tail with no problem. So, the idea of not sending birds to your 400 is just crazy to me. When do you start taking birds for next year races?


We start accepting birds in Febuary.We do fly in headwinds(not 30 mph) and have tough races. If your bird scores in the Flamingo you win and I win. We put alot of time and work in the birds. We are as excited to see them home as you are. Thank You.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Flamingo said:


> Our Goal is to be the Best.I am pretty new at the pigeon game(5yrs.) and am learning more every day.


 Good thing learning takes a life time. As we age what we thought we new has new light in fresh ideas.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I checked my email this morning and found the Racing Pigeon Newsletter had sent out a new set of articles. You guys are in it, if you haven't seen it already  A lovely picture of your HUGE loft, and some of you guys together.

Here's what the bit says:
_"The FLAMINGO International and the SUNSHINE STATE International are traditional one-loft races, both with well over $150,000 in prize money; both have several preliminary money races leading up to a 350 mile final race; and both can be watched on the web (internet) if the breeder can’t attend the race in person. The SUNSHINE race has four races and an Average Speed Award: 150 miles, 200 miles, 275 miles and 350 miles. The FALMINGO also has four races and an Average Speed Award: 150 miles, 200 miles, 250 miles, and 350 miles. The FLAMINGO is known for its delicious race day barbecue prepared for the race spectators. Hundreds of fanciers enjoy barbecued sausages, hot dogs, and hamburgers as they watch for the race birds. 

As an added treat, last year the FLAMINGO organizer, John Gallagher (an Irishman originally from New York), presented an outdoor auction, in the Florida sunshine, right in front of the Flamingo loft! The pigeons were from that extraordinary German Champion Andreas Drapa, the 7 x 1st German National Champion and 3 x 1st Olympic Champion! America’s premier auctioneer Charlie Barbiere flew in, all the way from his home in New Jersey, to auction off the birds. Watching this man auctioneering makes one understand what a real professional is; what charisma and knowledge he has! The auction was a total success with one of the Drapas going for $4000!"_


----------



## Flamingo (Dec 30, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I checked my email this morning and found the Racing Pigeon Newsletter had sent out a new set of articles. You guys are in it, if you haven't seen it already  A lovely picture of your HUGE loft, and some of you guys together.
> 
> Here's what the bit says:
> _"The FLAMINGO International and the SUNSHINE STATE International are traditional one-loft races, both with well over $150,000 in prize money; both have several preliminary money races leading up to a 350 mile final race; and both can be watched on the web (internet) if the breeder can’t attend the race in person. The SUNSHINE race has four races and an Average Speed Award: 150 miles, 200 miles, 275 miles and 350 miles. The FALMINGO also has four races and an Average Speed Award: 150 miles, 200 miles, 250 miles, and 350 miles. The FLAMINGO is known for its delicious race day barbecue prepared for the race spectators. Hundreds of fanciers enjoy barbecued sausages, hot dogs, and hamburgers as they watch for the race birds.
> ...


 Thank You very much. Warren Smith had emailed me also. It is nice to have people and a forum where this can be shared and enjoyed by all. Thanks for the compliment on the loft. It is 100ft x 12ft. I am going to clean and repaint inside soon and will post a video of the inside when I am finished


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow, that's pretty big  Beats my little loft, haha. I can't imagine having to clean and paint such a big place.


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

Flamingo, Are you going to join in our PT one loft race we are having among the members here?


----------



## Flamingo (Dec 30, 2009)

whitesnmore said:


> Flamingo, Are you going to join in our PT one loft race we are having among the members here?


I have been thinking about it I have to say that I do think it would be fun. Even though I am a part of a one loft race, I have only participated in one once. I will talk to my partner and go from there. Thank You for asking. Being new to PT I dont want to come off to strong.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Flamingo said:


> I have been thinking about it I have to say that I do think it would be fun. Even though I am a part of a one loft race, I have only participated in one once. I will talk to my partner and go from there. Thank You for asking. Being new to PT I dont want to come off to strong.


We would love to have you in there with us!  The more people join, the better. It should be fun, if nothing else


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

This probably needs its own post, but the AU 2010 convention is in Oklahoma City. There is going to be three consecutive one loft races the same day. Could be something big. I wonder if they will have one that is less expensive for the poor folks. 

You Spring Hill guys should have a big race down there when you have the convention. We be cool to have an AU race with 1000 birds in a loft. You might need a few more sections to that loft. 

Randy


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

hillfamilyloft said:


> This probably needs its own post, but the AU 2010 convention is in Oklahoma City. There is going to be three consecutive one loft races the same day. Could be something big. I wonder if they will have one that is less expensive for the poor folks.
> 
> You Spring Hill guys should have a big race down there when you have the convention. We be cool to have an AU race with 1000 birds in a loft. You might need a few more sections to that loft.
> 
> Randy


Randy, We aren't going to participate in the AU race this year because of the 3 one loft races. We just felt that there was tooooo many birds in one loft to give the birds the proper care and attention needed. You watch, my prediction of high losses of birds will come true!!
I hear that there is problems in Spring Hill with the city having lofts torn down due to no permits being issued and they are not issuing any new permits. What I am hearing is there was a dispute with a neighbor and and a racer over birds that escalated to get the city involved. Anyone else hear anything on this?
Ken


----------



## Flamingo (Dec 30, 2009)

*Trouble in Spring Hill*

There is trouble in Spring Hill between 2 neighbors. Both have pigeons. Right now the county is only focused on those two. The GHC Club has put together a committee and has met with the county at least once about this issue. Both members are complying with the county. As of right now it is only involving the 2 members.


----------



## Flamingo (Dec 30, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> We would love to have you in there with us!  The more people join, the better. It should be fun, if nothing else


 I talked with my partner and we will participate. It will be fun and something to talk about. I am not making any promises for the Flamingo team. There is going to be a lot of stiff competition from what I have read.


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

Flamingo said:


> There is trouble in Spring Hill between 2 neighbors. Both have pigeons. Right now the county is only focused on those two. The GHC Club has put together a committee and has met with the county at least once about this issue. Both members are complying with the county. As of right now it is only involving the 2 members.


Sure hope it works itself out. I am sure you heard about the problem the Chicago flyers are having due to a couple of bad apples. You are now a criminal if you keep pigeons in Chicago.


----------



## Flamingo (Dec 30, 2009)

*New Flamingo Update*

*1-4-10 * ** NEW **
www.youtube.com/watch?v=7UBaCZFHEX8 [/URL]


----------



## Flamingo (Dec 30, 2009)

*Coming Soon!!!*
*January 9,2010*


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

I can't wait to see the birds come in. Go warren!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

Flamingo said:


> *Coming Soon!!!*
> *January 9,2010*


flamingo your to funny ... good luck to whoever it is that wins


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Flamingo...that picture you posted is almost the spitting image of my MR. SQUEAKS!!

Just be glad he's not able to race anymore! With his attitutde, he would be showin' his backend to ALL!!   

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## Flamingo (Dec 30, 2009)

The race is on. We will be basketting at 6PM. You can watch the basket list @ www.one-loft-race.net


----------



## Bluecheckard (Jun 23, 2008)

Go Go Go Au-sfl-146.......


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

Good luck to all in the race and those working had to make the race happen.

OK I'm waiting for AU-09-SFLUSA-146 to be crowned too.  

I hope s/he takes a good long drink before being basketed.


----------



## Flamingo (Dec 30, 2009)

*400 Mile Race Pay-Out*

400 Mile Race Pay-Out
1st. 5000.00
2nd. 3000.00
3rd. 1000.00
4th. 500.00
5th. 500.00
6th. 300.00
7th. 200.00
8th. 200.00
9th. 200.00
10th. 200.00
63 Birds with a total capital of
11,100.00


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Sure do wish I could win all of that money  Our problems would be well on their way to being solved if I struck it rich in the Flamingo, haha


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

A_Smith said:


> Good luck to all in the race and those working had to make the race happen.
> 
> OK I'm waiting for AU-09-SFLUSA-146 to be crowned too.
> 
> I hope s/he takes a good long drink before being basketed....


Now it's put up or shut up time.....maybe by this afternoon, I will want to go crawl into a hole somewhere and hide !  That's the problem with such a public race on this forum. There is simply no place to hide if things don't turn out well. I'm not sure if I looked at the 40 mile training toss the other day correctly or not. But, it looked like to me ole 146, went to the beach, instead of flying back to the Flamingo. Maybe he figured to get in a few more days in the sun, before heading back to cold Penna !!!


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

Dont worry Warren he was just stopping at the local pub to spread the word about how he is gonna kick some butt today. Bet it is tough sitting up north instead of at the Flamingo waiting for that bird to come blazing home.


----------



## Flamingo (Dec 30, 2009)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Now it's put up or shut up time.....maybe by this afternoon, I will want to go crawl into a hole somewhere and hide !  That's the problem with such a public race on this forum. There is simply no place to hide if things don't turn out well. I'm not sure if I looked at the 40 mile training toss the other day correctly or not. But, it looked like to me ole 146, went to the beach, instead of flying back to the Flamingo. Maybe he figured to get in a few more days in the sun, before heading back to cold Penna !!!


  SFL 146 was in the first drop evry toss except the first one at 25 miles. All the birds handled great last night and I cant wait to see who the next KING is myself. Out of 63 birds shipped, there are about 63 of them that could be KING of the 400 mile young bird Race. They are all KINGS in my book. I am very proud of all of them for their accomplishments.


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

Good Luck!! What time did they go up?


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Gnuretiree said:


> Good Luck!! What time did they go up?



The Race is on!!!
The birds are up at 8:00 am.
Good luck to all!!!
Stay tuned to
www.one-loft-race.net
for live race
results.
_______________________


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

whitesnmore said:


> Dont worry Warren he was just stopping at the local pub to spread the word about how he is gonna kick some butt today. Bet it is tough sitting up north instead of at the Flamingo waiting for that bird to come blazing home.


OK...who spilled the beans as far as my location ?! 

Yes, as a matter of fact, they turned off the football type stuff, and have the live *Flamingo International Challenge *web cams tuned on to the BIG screens throughout the place. The only down side is, the rumor got started that if SFL 146 arrives in the money, that I am supposed to buy a round for the entire place !!  We expect standing room only by about 2:00 PM EST @ the York Sports Bar....but, I can't confirm any of these rumors.


----------



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

Flamingo said:


> 400 Mile Race Pay-Out
> 1st. 5000.00
> 2nd. 3000.00
> 3rd. 1000.00
> ...




28 great birds on the first drop = $ 396 each ... is that right?


http://one-loft-race.net/show_race.aspx?user_id=8&local_id=42




kalapati 
San Diego


----------



## Flamingo (Dec 30, 2009)

kalapati said:


> 28 great birds on the first drop = $ 396 each ... is that right?
> 
> 
> http://one-loft-race.net/show_race.aspx?user_id=8&local_id=42
> ...


 11 birds on the drop and capital is paid in clocking position.


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

Flamingo, For those of us interested in sending birds can you explain to us what methods you use for preparing the birds for the races? ie. light system, dark system, natural, flying to eggs, flying to young, do you clip flights, products used, vaccines etc. Congrats on a great return and super speeds!!!
Ken


----------



## Flamingo (Dec 30, 2009)

whitesnmore said:


> Flamingo, For those of us interested in sending birds can you explain to us what methods you use for preparing the birds for the races? ie. light system, dark system, natural, flying to eggs, flying to young, do you clip flights, products used, vaccines etc. Congrats on a great return and super speeds!!!
> Ken


Great Question,
When we receive the birds at the Flamingo Loft, First thing that we do is register the birds on paper and then register them in the one loft race program on the computer and chip them. Then they get a canker pill and a PMV shot. They then spend 7- 10 days in our quarentine loft until the State approved veterinarian checks the birds and signs off on them. (All of that is done on paper and the vet submits it to the State). While in the Quarrantine Loft the birds get Aureomyacin/Sulmet for 5 days and then probiotics before they go to the Flamingo Loft. The birds then are transferred to the Flamingo Loft to begin Settling. In the loft the lights are on 24/7 until July 1st. This is to help promote the Flight Molt.During this time the birds can bob out into the screens and bob back in to familiarize themselves with the bobs. After 2 weeks of this the screens are openned for the birds. (We do this in groups until they are settled good and then the groups are condensed) We have our own medication schedule and treat regularly with Ridzol and Miracle Life to *control* Cocci and Canker as these are the 2 that are the biggest problem for us at the Flamingo Loft. We also treat for Resp. with Doxycycline and Tylan. The first week of July we basket the birds, Pox the birds,Scan all of the chips to make sure the info is correct, Pull the 10th flight only and give them a canker pill.( This is an all day procedure. 2009 560 birds was 7 hours to complete).We start our Training late August to Early September. We are going to pay closer attention to the heat this year and not push the birds in the heat. We have to train a little later in the morning to avoid the 1000's of birds being trained locally. Most in our area train early and we dont want to lose birds that follow trainers south 15 miles. There are over10,000 birds being trained in Unit 10. If a baby gets mixed up there it would be so confused and probably not come home. When the races Start Everything we do is natural to keep the competition fair and equal. That is the pupose of our Flamingo Race. To keep the competition fair and equal so that the true Champion Pigeon is found. This was long winded but I can go on forever. Please ask any question you want and I will answer them.Thank you, Jim


----------



## 1981 (Aug 9, 2006)

Flamingo said:


> Great Question,
> When we receive the birds at the Flamingo Loft, First thing that we do is register the birds on paper and then register them in the one loft race program on the computer and chip them. Then they get a canker pill and a PMV shot. They then spend 7- 10 days in our quarentine loft until the State approved veterinarian checks the birds and signs off on them. (All of that is done on paper and the vet submits it to the State). While in the Quarrantine Loft the birds get Aureomyacin/Sulmet for 5 days and then probiotics before they go to the Flamingo Loft. The birds then are transferred to the Flamingo Loft to begin Settling. In the loft the lights are on 24/7 until July 1st. This is to help promote the Flight Molt.During this time the birds can bob out into the screens and bob back in to familiarize themselves with the bobs. After 2 weeks of this the screens are openned for the birds. (We do this in groups until they are settled good and then the groups are condensed) We have our own medication schedule and treat regularly with Ridzol and Miracle Life to *control* Cocci and Canker as these are the 2 that are the biggest problem for us at the Flamingo Loft. We also treat for Resp. with Doxycycline and Tylan. The first week of July we basket the birds, Pox the birds,Scan all of the chips to make sure the info is correct, Pull the 10th flight only and give them a canker pill.( This is an all day procedure. 2009 560 birds was 7 hours to complete).We start our Training late August to Early September. We are going to pay closer attention to the heat this year and not push the birds in the heat. We have to train a little later in the morning to avoid the 1000's of birds being trained locally. Most in our area train early and we dont want to lose birds that follow trainers south 15 miles. There are over10,000 birds being trained in Unit 10. If a baby gets mixed up there it would be so confused and probably not come home. When the races Start Everything we do is natural to keep the competition fair and equal. That is the pupose of our Flamingo Race. To keep the competition fair and equal so that the true Champion Pigeon is found. This was long winded but I can go on forever. Please ask any question you want and I will answer them.Thank you, Jim



Its good to know this for future references. Helps a person decide and know how his/her birds are handle and kept.


----------



## Jimhalekw (Jan 1, 2010)

I would like to add my imput on the Flamingo. It was a pleasure to be part of this year, that 400 was close! I really enjoyed the U-tube coverage and I think John is on his way to the big screen.  Gotta keep that cussin down. LOL At 49 seconds behind 1st in the 400 I NEED to come back next year! Am looking forward to it, and thanks for a GREAT race!


----------



## Flamingo (Dec 30, 2009)

Jimhalekw said:


> I would like to add my imput on the Flamingo. It was a pleasure to be part of this year, that 400 was close! I really enjoyed the U-tube coverage and I think John is on his way to the big screen.  Gotta keep that cussin down. LOL At 49 seconds behind 1st in the 400 I NEED to come back next year! Am looking forward to it, and thanks for a GREAT race!


 Thank You very much for the input. It was a very close race and all the birds deserve alot of credit. Blowhome or not it is still 385 miles on the wing in 6.5 hours. Congrats to your bird also.


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

Flamingo said:


> Thank You very much for the input. It was a very close race and all the birds deserve alot of credit. Blowhome or not it is still 385 miles on the wing in 6.5 hours. Congrats to your bird also.


Jimhale, Congrats on a good race!! Flamingo, Thank you for taking the time to respond in detail. I can see you run a very tight ship and keeping the breeders informed is probably the most important thing for an out of area breeder IMHO. 
Ken


----------



## Flamingo (Dec 30, 2009)

There is the problem with too much detail. There will always be several people that do not agree. That is why I keep that information for myself. If someone asks me I will answer. Most dont understand what it is like to have 600 birds from 125 different lofts. If you think about it to long it gets scary.I do not like using to much medication but in the Flamingos case we have to sometimes. We dont want to lose 100's because of 1 ill carrier. Thanks for understanding, Jim


----------

